# RDA 2020
.  15   RDA.   -        ?     RDA 500   CW /qrp/p.       -     .     . KR31.    ?

----------

.      .     ,  ,  ,     .          .    .   .        ,    .

----------

Isaev

----------

!   .    .  .   ,   4   ,     !    .    .          .      ?       .        .       .   .   20  .

----------


## RA9MX

> .    .


  ? ,        ?!

----------


## R3SM

!     ,, R3KQ, UA3QPA  R3SM.   -    .                  :Crying or Very sad: 
  6     ""  RA12,       (Hi-Hi)  ,      ,  746  .....   ,  QSO  30   ,    ,   ,      ,       .  .  220.   DXLOG,    RM3S/p    .  -  ,  ,  ,      ,    :: .         ::buj::  :!:  :Laughing:  - ,   -   ,   . 1038 QSO,   440 ,   

  ,  . ,  .

----------

. RDA       .       kr32.  28      14 .  10. 150 qso.   0F  ZS.     .

----------


## Isaev

CB-XX   .   RDA.
LOXXXX  QTH .

----------


## ua6lcn

UA4M.     .

*  45 ():*

       .         .:
.Climed score 
        Band   QSOs    Points  PTS/QSO   DXCC  RDA
----------------------------------------------

       160CW     24        64   2,66      6      3

        80CW    157       539   3,43     17     17

        40CW    549      1654   3,01     48    111

        20CW    387      1330   3,43     47    128

        15CW    196       636   3,24     32     49

        10CW     37       124   3,35     14      6
----------------------------------------------
       Total   1350      4347   3,22    164    314    478 = 2077866

----------

Isaev

----------

